# hungry but all food sounds gross



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

Does anyone experience this?? hungry but nothing sounds good. When I try to eat i start to feel nauseous or just uninterested in it. Anyone?Jenkins


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, I get this a lot. There could be a lot of reasons for the nausea, so I'll just suggest a couple that might fit with you: it could be that you're waiting too long to eat after you start feeling hungry and so the hunger turns to nausea; or, you might be subconsciously linking food with pain/nausea/discomfort, which prevents you from eating even when you're hungry (I do this a lot - equating food with pain/sickness). It could also have something to do with the meds or supplements that you're taking - e.g. taking them on an empty stomach when you should take them with food. A lot of different meds have nausea as a side effect (especially anti-depressants). Hope this helps!


----------

